# Flea collars in vacuums = dangerous?



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,

Due to various issues last year we've taken to having a dog flea collar in our vacuum cleaner bags to take care of a potential underlying flea issue around the house. I have a phasmid now and am wondering if the flea collar has the potential to be dangerous to it at all.

When my room is hoovered it smells like the collar and I'm somewhat concerned that the fumes may harm the insect, though I'm not quite sure if it would as it's designed to take out fleas but er... I would rather be safe than sorry.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Better to be safe than sorry I would say.

If you still have it, check the packaging for the flea collar to see if it is a flea killer or flea deterrant.


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

All right, thank you. I don't think we'd have any problems removing the collar completely as the flea issue we had has since passed and been resolved.

I'll see if we have the packaging.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Most flea collars only work if worn by an animal. The collar releases chemicals through the skin & into the bloodstream of the animal wearing it, its then those chemicals that kill the flea when it drinks said animals blood. The smell wouldn't do much to fleas unless the collar is just a deterrent like Lucky Eddie said.


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

It more than likely is, then. Huh, that's really interesting though - thank you for the information!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Flea collars are designed to kill any fleas actually on the animal, the chemicals are not absorbed through the skin at all, it is the spot on stuff which is absorbed through the skin, I used to have a flea collar in my hoover when I discovered a few fleas on my cats and tbh I never noticed much of a smell when I hoovered, I doubt this would do any harm to your animals unless that is you plan on hoovering 24/7 :lol2:

Edit: I stand corrected about the chemicals being absorbed through the skin however, a flea collar inside a hoover will still not be a risk to anything outside the hoover.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

> Flea collars
> Flea collars work one of two ways - by emitting a toxic (to fleas, anyway) gas, and* by being absorbed into the animal's subcutaneous fat layer.* The toxic gas is usually only effective in the immediate area of the head and neck. This type of collar is best used in the vacuum cleaner bags to kill any fleas vacuumed up. The collars that absorb into the subcutaneous fat are much more effective. Ask your vet what collars they carry. Collars are not for all pets - particularly cats that roam outside.
> 
> Flea collars are effective for adult fleas. Some collars have an IGR, or Insect Growth Regulator, to prevent flea egg and flea larval development as well.


Taken from Flea Control – How to Get Rid of Fleas


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Edit: I stand corrected about the chemicals being absorbed through the skin however, a flea collar inside a hoover will still not be a risk to anything outside the hoover.


Are you sure?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

**louise** said:


> Are you sure?


Flea collars specific to cats or dogs are meant to kill the fleas on the animal, the chemicals/fumes from the collar are inside the hoover, just because you can smell it doesn't mean anything, it's an odour not chemicals leaking out the hoover.


----------



## Grey (Dec 29, 2010)

That is a relief. I love learning about this stuff! I called my mum to discuss this with her and we actually don't use the collar any more (I didn't know this), but this is still great to know.

Thank you!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Grey said:


> That is a relief. I love learning about this stuff! I called my mum to discuss this with her and we actually don't use the collar any more (I didn't know this), but this is still great to know.
> 
> Thank you!


 
Well that's good but if you do use it again I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Flea collars specific to cats or dogs are meant to kill the fleas on the animal, the chemicals/fumes from the collar are inside the hoover, just because you can smell it doesn't mean anything, it's an odour not chemicals leaking out the hoover.


In flea collars the pesticide part are chemicals like fipronil, pyrethrins, permethrin, and methoprene. These chemicals are known as insecticides

Fipronil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pyrethrin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Permethrin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Methoprene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have no idea if a collar in a hoover bag can harm spiders but I sure as hell am not going to say it definitely can't.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

**louise** said:


> In flea collars the pesticide part are chemicals like fipronil, pyrethrins, permethrin, and methoprene. These chemicals are known as insecticides
> 
> Fipronil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I'm not going to argue with you because quite frankly I can't be bothered.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> I'm not going to argue with you because quite frankly I can't be bothered.


Why does everything with you have to be an argument? You really need to grow up. 

I am trying to find out if the chemicals in the collar could infact cause any harm, rather than just saying, 'no they wont' without backing up my claims.

There is/was no argument other than the one you appear to have just started.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

all the above are deadly to spiders...sometimes it takes a long time to kill them, others not.
placing them in a vacuum cleaner both heats up the chemicals and passes large volumes of air through, thus vapourising the active compounds making them airborn.

common sense really

other things to steer clear of (for those that dont know) are coniferous timer/bark chips (ts the volatile oils, but the same effect), tea tree oil, citrus oils (most essential oils really) propellant deodorants (aluminium sulphate if i remember correctly) and chlorine (bleach, chlorinated water etc ie water straight from the tap)
there are more but i'm busy right now


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Grey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Due to various issues last year we've taken to having a dog flea collar in our vacuum cleaner bags to take care of a potential underlying flea issue around the house. I have a phasmid now and am wondering if the flea collar has the potential to be dangerous to it at all.
> 
> ...


 
It's an insectacide, I personally think it will do your animal harm if it were to come into contact with it in any way.... not only this using a vacum cleaner to push the vapour around the room over a long period would'nt do your respatory system much good either, I dont suppose... 

I have kept dogs all my life and only ever had to treat the animal... Flea collors are bad news in my book


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> all the above are deadly to spiders...sometimes it takes a long time to kill them, others not.
> placing them in a vacuum cleaner both heats up the chemicals and passes large volumes of air through, thus vapourising the active compounds making them airborn.
> 
> common sense really
> ...


 
Cigerettes and orange peel also  go on back to your busy-ness....


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> common sense really


cheers for your respone to this - will be remembered  .. but i must ask - why give up the ban hammer?! :bash:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

gambitgareth said:


> cheers for your respone to this - will be remembered  .. but i must ask - why give up the ban hammer?! :bash:


He's crossed away from the Dark side! 

He's one of us now! (God help Pete!).


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> Cigerettes also


I keep telling my G.rosea to give up but she wont listen


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> chlorine (bleach, chlorinated water etc ie water straight from the tap)


:gasp: does this mean i shouldnt use tap water to fill up my T's water bowl?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> :gasp: does this mean i shouldnt use tap water to fill up my T's water bowl?


Possibly, the water is quite horrible down there lol, mine get filtered water mainly because I hate the taste of the water here so always drink filtered stuff, my animals get the filtered stuff :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Bab1084 said:


> :gasp: does this mean i shouldnt use tap water to fill up my T's water bowl?


It was mooted a while ago that water borne chemicals could be the root cause of DKS.

Whether or not you believe in DKS as fact or fiction, the thing is, if you have filtered water (or RO or otherwise), then why not use it.

At least then there is one less potential problem for your collection to deal with.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

IIRC You also have chloramine to deal with under some UK water authorities, which can't be removed as easily as chlorine (i.e. standing, boiling, ect). That said I still use boiled tap water for most things these days.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> It was mooted a while ago that water borne chemicals could be the root cause of DKS.
> 
> Whether or not you believe in DKS as fact or fiction, the thing is, if you have filtered water (or RO or otherwise), then why not use it.
> 
> At least then there is one less potential problem for your collection to deal with.


First time i have heard of it and tbh i had to google it. I will start using bottled water for them from now on as you said one less potential problem.

Out of all the caresheets i have read i have never seen anything that says about tap water being potentially harmfull to my T's


----------

